# Martin Lloyd-Jones



## Grillsy (Nov 14, 2009)

I would like to try to dig into Lloyd-Jones writings and other such media but am not sure where (of if) to start.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 14, 2009)

Try his exposition of the Sermon on the Mount. It is considered a classic. And on people like Pipers, MacArthur, Sproul’s top ten list for book everyone should read.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 14, 2009)

I would start with reading Iain Murray's Two-Volume Biography and then read MLJ's book on Spiritual Depression.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 14, 2009)

Add another vote from me for "Studies in the Sermon on the Mount."


----------



## MMasztal (Nov 14, 2009)

A third for the Sermon on the Mount and add ML-J's "Evangelistic Sermons" covering several areas.


----------



## PresbyDane (Nov 14, 2009)

And a number 4 recommendation for sermons on the mount, buy his "doctrines... (forget the rest of the title right now)" is also very good


----------



## lynnie (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f118/favorite-dr-lloyd-jones-book-54875/

This is from a couple weeks ago. Nice to see how the Holy Spirit is leading people to read!!


----------



## MarieP (Nov 14, 2009)

Grillsy said:


> I would like to try to dig into Lloyd-Jones writings and other such media but am not sure where (of if) to start.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I hear his book Preaching and Preachers is superb! Even I benefited from listening to the audio of a course my pastor brought to the aspiring pastors in our congregation, which was based largely on the Lloyd-Jones book and Power of the Pulpit by Gardiner Spring. Gives good insight into the men who lead us as the flock of God! I feel that I can pray for them more efficiently.


----------



## Rich Coffeen (Nov 17, 2009)

Sermon on the Mount, then Spiritual Depression


----------

